# Brazilian Grand Prix (Qualifying)



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Patrick, I think that ever since Peter Windsor started asking questions press conferences became more interesting.

GSR13, this is a very good question but unfortunatelly I don't have an answer. I think they will allow for tire change, wasn't this a case in Australia?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Not certain if it was fuel load as much as aerodynamics...Montoya set the trap speed at 317km/h which was significantly faster than anyone else...Could mean he's running with less aerodynamic downforce thus losing a lot of time in sector two.
> 
> Definitely a can't miss race tomorrow. *


Agreed. The second fastest speed (that I saw) was 310km/h. Maybe a combination of both fuel and rear wing for Montoya. Williams has had problems with aerodynamics all year.

It will be interesting ...


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Not certain if it was fuel load as much as aerodynamics...Montoya set the trap speed at 317km/h which was significantly faster than anyone else...Could mean he's running with less aerodynamic downforce thus losing a lot of time in sector two.
> 
> Definitely a can't miss race tomorrow. *


It was probably both.
Last year you would setup a car with more downforce in qualifying but would reduce it significantly in race setup to be able to pass other cars at the end of the two straights.

My understanding behind longer first stint is that it would allow for turning a few very fast laps at the end of the stint when you're on your own with low fuel and everybody already pitted and you'd also gain advantage in pits as refueling would be shorter. 
Strong cars running with lower fuel may not be able to pull a gap because of slower cars ahead of them like Webber, Fisichella or even Trulli.

I see some Michelin runner going for a one stop strategy because of the long pitlane at Interlagos, if you have a strong car this may bring some points.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Don't know if you guys saw the official comments after qualifying. Here's Montoya's:



> Juan Pablo Montoya: 9th
> All in all it has been a pretty good qualifying, even if lost a bit of time in the last two corners due to some understeer. In the third sector I lost something like three or four tenths from my out lap to my timed lap and this is of course a bit disappointing. That?s what we?ve got for tomorrow but I think we are going to have a good race.


He's saying he lost three to four tenths on the first sector from his outlap. That would be the run up to the start finish line, the one at full power. If his tires went off that won't be so good for the race. He's saying he has that speed for the race though.

One of the articles on the BMW Motorsport site says Ralf wants on the podium. I'll bet he does!


----------

